#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Remicade Wirkungseintritt? >

## sun

Hallo zusammen! 
Wisst ihr, ab wann die Remicade (Tnf Alpha Blocker) nun endlich wirken soll? Habe gestern meine zweite bekommen. Die erste vor zwei Wochen. Heute spüre ich immer noch keine Linderung. 
Kann das sein, jetzt wieder vier Wochen auf die nächste warten?  
Gruß Sun

----------


## Falke

@sun, 
nach ca. 2 -3 Wochen müßten die Zitokine blockiert sein ich nehme an Du hast vor ca 2 Wochen Deine erste Infusion erhalten, dei nächste ist dann in 6 -7 Wochen dran.
Nach Bedarf erhältst Du dann alle ca. 8 - 10 Wochen eine neue Infusion bei Deiner Langzeitterapien dies entscheidet aber Dein behandelnder Arzt, je nach schwere beziehungsweise Wirkungsdauer der einzelnen Injektionen. 
Ende des Jahres wird dann wahrscheinlich das ganze überstanden sein und Du hast für ca. 2-3 Jahre ruhe. 
Ach noch was las Dein Blut regelmäßig kontrollieren auf die Höhe der Thrombozyten
und wundere Dich nicht wenn Du anfälliger wirst und eine Erkältung hast. 
Ich wünsche Dir auf alle Fälle weniger Schmerzen und viel viel Geduld damit und hole Dir keinen Schnupfen

----------


## Patientenschubser

*@ Falke, 
wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil:*   

> Hallo zusammen! 
> Wisst ihr, ab wann die Remicade (Tnf Alpha Blocker) nun endlich wirken soll? *Habe gestern meine zweite bekommen. Die erste vor zwei Wochen*. Heute spüre ich immer noch keine Linderung. 
> Kann das sein, jetzt wieder vier Wochen auf die nächste warten? 
> Gruß Sun

 *Somit kann es nicht sein das sun "nur" alle 8-10 Wochen eine neue Infusion bekommt... 
Ja sun es gibt Medikamente die dauern, zuumindestens aus Sicht des PAtienten "EWIG" bis die Wirkung einsetzt... hatte ich selber schon am eigenen Leib erlebt.
Es hilft also nur erstmal abwarten und Kaba trinken.....
Frag einfach mal bei deinem Doc nach, wie lange er denk das es dauert bei die Wirkung einsetzt! 
Gruß Schubser*

----------


## Frosch

Das habe ich im Netz gefunden: 
"Die Antwort gibt Priv. Doz. Dr. med. H.E. Langer, 19.02.2004:
       Der Wirkungseintritt ist bei einer Remicade-Therapie bei einigen Patienten nahezu dramatisch und wird dann im günstigsten Fall schon unmittelbar nach der ersten Infusion verspürt. Bei anderen kommt es nicht zu dieser Sofortwirkung, sondern, ähnlich wie bei den üblichen langwirksamen Antirheumatika wie Mtx, erst langsam im Behandlungsverlauf zu einem Effekt.  
 Nach meiner Erfahrung sollte die Wirkung von Remicade aber nach spätestens 3 Monaten eingesetzt haben. Wenn dies bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht erfolgt ist, würde ich von einer unzureichenden oder fehlenden Wirksamkeit ausgehen und die langwirksame antirheumatische Therapie ändern."   
Quelle:   http://www.tiz-info.de/tnf-blocker/f...frage/257.html

----------


## sun

Hallo zusammen! 
Danke! Also man beginnt mit Remicade so 0-2-6 und dann eben alle 6-8 bzw 8-10 Wochen. Ich bekomme sie so 0-2-6 alle vier Wochen geht es dann weiter.  
Ich hatte die Remicade schon mal, aber eben in Abständen von 6-8 Wochen. Dann habe ich Humira bekommen, weil die Wirkung nur vier Wochen gehalten hat. Jetzt war ich bei diesem Spezialisten und der hat in meinem Fall, das befürwortet das ich sie alle 4 Wochen bekommen.  
Also ich das erstemal Remicade bekam, habe ich auch bei der ersten Infusion eine deutliche Verbesserung gespürt. Und diesmal nicht. Auch nicht jetzt bei der zweiten wieder. Nichts. Ich weiß aber nicht wie schlecht es geworden wäre, wenn ich jetzt keine hätte.  
Ach vielleicht bin ich heute nur ein wenig komisch drauf. Der Schmerzen zerren doch ein wenig und immer mit der HOffnung jetzt wird es besser und dann doch nicht. Noch habe ich geschwollen GElenke. Mein Sprunggelenk inkl. Ferse und so ist nun schon seit 8 Monaten geschwollen. Bin nun beim überlegen ob ich damit mal zum Orthopäden gehen soll. Will aber garnicht richtig, sonst wäre ich schon früher gegangen. Vielleicht habe ich mir dort was verletzt. Jetzt ist es nämlich wieder so, das ich aufpassen muß beim Treppensteigen sonst gibt er nach. Trage jetzt wieder den Maleotrain oder wie das heißt. Aber das kann man ja auch nicht ewig tragen. Das mach ich immer nur ein paar Tage, wenn es eben garnicht mehr geht. Da sind auch so Gelkissen eingearbeitet. 
Der Brustkorb und Brustbein macht mir zu schaffen. Die linke Schulter, die strahlt in den Arm aus, glaub ich halt das dies von der Schulter kommt. Hab ihm Arm dirket ein schwere Gefühl so komisch ich kann es nicht wirklich erklären.......... 
heute ist ein scheiß Tag, aber wie sage ich immer Unkraut vergeht nicht. Morgen ist wieder ein neuer Tag  
Mal sehen vielleicht kommt die Wirkung noch

----------


## Falke

@sun, 
ich hoffe die Wirkung setz rasch ein und Deine Schmerzen werden gelindert.
Nur wer das durch macht oder durchgemacht hat weis wie lange es dauert 
bis so ein Scheiß Medikament manchmal braucht bis es anfängt zu wirken. 
Grüßle und Daumen mal drücke das die Wirkung schnell einsetzt
Uwe

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Da sich noch nichts getan hat und ich am Freitag bei meinem Arzt war. Die Gelenke immer noch geschwollen sind. Vorallem die Gelenke am Brustbein. Das es wirklich einengend ist. Hat er gemeint, das die Dosis beim nächsten Mal erhöht wird.  
Bitte drückt mir die Daumen. Weiß nicht ob man dann noch höher gehen darf. Da die Intervalle auch schon so kurz sind

----------


## Maggie

> Ich hatte die Remicade schon mal, aber eben in Abständen von 6-8 Wochen. Dann habe ich Humira bekommen, weil die Wirkung nur vier Wochen gehalten hat. Jetzt war ich bei diesem Spezialisten und der hat in meinem Fall, das befürwortet das ich sie alle 4 Wochen bekommen.  
> Also ich das erstemal Remicade bekam, habe ich auch bei der ersten Infusion eine deutliche Verbesserung gespürt. Und diesmal nicht. Auch nicht jetzt bei der zweiten wieder. Nichts. Ich weiß aber nicht wie schlecht es geworden wäre, wenn ich jetzt keine hätte.

 Hallöchen beisamm, 
habe diesen Beitrag erst jetzt gelesen, da ich die ganze Zeit flach lag, hatte ne Darm-Op und bin noch wie ne Rennschnecke. 
Also ich hab mal gelesen, dass wenn man Remicade nimmt und wieder absetzt, man dagegen resistent werden kann, dann wirk das Zeug gar nüscht mehr!!!
Weiß ja nicht wie das bei Rheuma ist, aber bei Morbus Crohn wird das Zeugs ja auch eingesetzt und in diesem Zusammenhang habe ich das gelesen.  
Lieber Gruß Maggie

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Ich hoffe mal nicht. Ich hatte eben schon mal Remicade.  
Nein ich denk jetzt mal positiv und die Ärzte werden schon wissen, was sie machen.    
Mal sehen, wir haben so ausgemacht, das wir eben jetzt erhöhen am 17. bekomm ich die Nächste und wenn die nicht wirkt, ruft mein Hausarzt diesen Prof. an. Wir werden eben sonst nicht solange warten bis ich im September bei dem wieder den Termin habe.

----------


## Maggie

Remicade beim Hausarzt, ist ja mal was ganz Neues. Meiner würde mir so eine Infusion nie geben, dazu müsste ich in die Klinik.
Bei mir war ja wegen meines Darmes auch Remicade im Gespräch, aaaber da ich eine Stenose + Entzündung hatte und mir die Ärzte nur ein 50/50 Chance zur Besserung gaben, habe ich mich für eine Op entschieden.
Und die Infusion hätte ich unter Aufsicht in der Klinik bekommen.

----------


## sun

Die ersten damals, habe ich auch alle in der Klinik bekommen. Ist ja wohl nicht harmlos.  
Aber ich mußte dafür jedesmal 2,5 h fahren, wo eben mein Rheumatologe ist. Dann wollte mein Rheumatologe eben, das ich das hier im Kh bekommen. Die Rheumatologin hier, ist schon nach 60. Und die hat es abgelehnt, die Infusion mir zu geben. Mein Rheumatologe hat mit ihr telefoniert, hat ihr einen Brief geschrieben und alles. Leider ging es nicht. Dann bekam ich sie im KH in Zell am See, das ist eine Stunde fahrt.  
Am Schluß meinte mein Hausarzt dann, das noch nie was passiert ist. Wenn der Rheumatologe es genehmigt, gibt er sie mir. Wenn was ist, wäre er wohl auch ausgebildet.  
Ja seitdem bekomme ich sie beim Hausarzt.

----------


## muschelfinder

Hallo, 
ich habe nur die Eröffnungsfrage gelesen, wann Remicade wirkt. Ich habe MB und habe vor 10 Tagen Remicade per 2 h Infusion im KH bekommen. Vor dieser ersten Infusion mit einem derartigen High-Tech Medikament habe ich mich mit Prednisolon (Kordison) und Naproxen AL 500 mehr schlecht als recht durchgeschlagen. Ich hatte zuletzt Probleme, dass ich nachts wegen Sodbrennen nicht mehr schlafen konnte und zuetzt halfen die Tabletten kaum noch. Als ich nun endlich (nach 2 Medikamenten, welche man jeweils ein halbes Jahr nehmen muss, schreibt Kasse vor, welche ferner erfolglos waren) Remicade verabreicht wurde, passierte an diesem Tag folgendes. Ich hatte bedenken, dass es mir durch Remicade schlecht gehen würde und ließ daher meine Medikamente am Tag vorher weg. Ich hatte sehr starke Rückenschmerzen, eine fast schlaflose Nacht vor Schmerzen, so dass ich am nächsten Morgen eine halbe Naproxen AL 500 genommen habe (normal 1 AL500 + 1*20 mg Prednisolon). Ich dachte wer weiß wie lange dieInfusion dauert und ich konnte wie immer schlecht sitzen vor Schmerzen. Morgens um 8 Uhr war ich im Krankenhaus, Remicade hatte ich in der Apotheke geholt und dabei. Ich setzte mich auf den Infusionsstul, die Infusion begann. Ich versuchte Veränderungen meines Kreislaufes zu erkennen, stellte aber keine Probleme fest. Das einzige was schmerzte war der Rücken und der Hintern vom Sitzen, durch meine Krankheit. Die Infusion verlief ohne Probleme, sicherheitshalber ließ ich mich heim fahren. Ferner legte ich mich sicherheitshalber 3 Stunden schlafen, mit Klamotten auf's Sofa und eine Decke drüber. Nach 3 Stunden wachte ich etwas durchschwitzt auf und fühlte mich grandios. Die Schmerzen waren fast komplett weg. Ich dachte, naja, vielleicht bildest du dir das ein!? Aber an den darauffolgenden Tagen, schon in der gleichen Nacht merkte ich, dass ich schlafen konnte wie seit Jahren nicht mehr. Der Schmerz war weg. Es sind nun 10 Tage vergangen und ich kann bestätigen, dass ich im Vergleich zu vorher Schmerzfrei bin. ich kann mich bewegen, aufstehen, alles ohne Schmerzen. Mein Tablettenkonsum ist von 100 % auf 0 % nach der Infusion gefallen. Es ist kein Witz, ich kann es selbst noch nicht glauben, weil es so schön ist. an 2 dieser 10 Tage musste ich jeweils eine halbe Naproxen AL500 nehmen, weil ich einen Schmerz im oberen Rücken hatte (aber es war ein anderer Schmerz, vor allem leicht in den Griff zu bekommen und am nächsten Tag weg). Das sind die einzigen Tabletten die ich innerhalb dieser 10 Tage genommen habe. Meine Dosis vorher siehe oben. Ich habe seither einen Schlaf, wie ich ihn durch extreme Schmerzen nicht mehr kannte. Ich könnte schreien vor Freude!
Mit so einem Ergebnis hätte ich im Traum nicht gerechnet und ich wünsche jedem mit der Krankheit, dass dieses Medikament so anschlägt. Ferner hoffe ich, dass es so bleibt, ich werde berichten!
Viele Grüße und ich drücke anderen die Daumen, falls es nicht gleich so wirkt! 
Edit: eben habe ich den obigen Beitrag mit dem Zitat von dem Prof gesehen, "....dramatischer Wirkungseintritt....", genau so ist es mir ergangen!

----------

